# Doctor Doom Vs The Doctor.



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Because holy shoen trinity threads are gay.

They're not in direct battle, but the doctor has stumbled and foiled one of Doom's schemes so he now intends to take proper action

Oh please use your good judgment to limit Victor's magic and the heart of the TARDIS as much as possible

No Masters of Doom arc unless horribly necessary.

Everyone is in character

Scenario 1: One day the doctor arrives at Latveria during one of victor's schemes.

Scenario 2: Add the master to the game.
Everyone still in character
Other superheroes cannot interfere, although Doom to everyone he normally has access to.


----------



## TheNightWatcher (Jul 24, 2010)

Scenario 1 - Doctor Doom wins, even tho in the intelligence he is weaker look at his frigging suit and powers. He could kill The Doctor easy.

Scenario 2 - Pretty much the same unless this is The Master when he is leaking of life force which might be a threat to Doom but I doubt it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

I thnk you're seeing this too much of an immediate physical confrontation


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 24, 2010)

Does the Doctor have plans, defences, or weapons?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, the idea of this thread is more like a "what if Doctor Doom was one the Doctor's villains"
So he gets everything he usually normally gets.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 24, 2010)

So the Doctor has no plans, no defences, and no weapons.

I think the answer is clear here. Doctor Doom is scared to death.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't which of these two make the doctor the scarier Õ_Õ

With or without


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I don't which of these two make the doctor the scarier Õ_Õ
> 
> With or without


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

But hey..


Dooom.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2010)

The thing is, The Doctor is a bit of a pacifist.  But if somebody manages to make him show his full fury, well, the family of Blood can attest to just how terrifying it can be.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC0NuBaliLs[/YOUTUBE]

There's a reason why an entire race of super intelligent aliens encased in neigh indestructible armour are terrified of him.

Basically, I honestly think Doom is in over his head in this instance.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

trapping people outside of time is something Doom does too, as Morgana will testify.

And let's not forget, he has layla miller on his side. Sort. As much as layla miller can take any sides.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh I'm well aware of Dooms capabilities.

You have to remember though, those punishments dealt out to the family of Blood were chosen specifically because they wanted to live forever, so he made that happen.  He basically tailor made those punishments for them as the ultimate punishment.

There's a reason the Daleks are terrified of the Doctor.

As big of a fan of Doom as I am, I just don't think even he would want to mess with the Doctor.  It could well end up being the last thing he ever did if he managed to earn the Doctors enmity.

edit:

Bare in mind, a year ago I would have found it difficult to even consider the Doctor defeating Doom.  However that was before I actually watched Dr. Who.  My opinion has changed greatly since then.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

I find myself rooting alot more for Doomsies. They're both geniuses on every field of everything,  they both have time machines, and I'm certain space travel is no problem for him, and while doctor has many advantages, Doom does have magic and sovereign nations.

And they're both master plotters. Remember, in this scenario they are meant to have met before, and while doom is not planning for him to show up specifically, he is meant to know what he's dealing with. Somewhat.

Specially the eleventh doctor. I can see him turning this one into a Destroyer battery.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2010)

No, I understand that they are aware of each other in this scenario.

My point is though that I honestly think that the Doctor is just that much more intelligent than Doom.

I think this quote from Rose in season 2 of the new series says it all.

She identified the Doctor in video footage that the Daleks had just seen and they backed off frightened.  Then she said "Five million Cyber-men, easy.  One Doctor?  Now you're scared."

Now Doom is amazingly brilliant, that is rather undeniable.  But he just isn't on the Doctors level in intelligence and if the Doctor actually has time to prepare?  Well I just don't see Doom having much chance.

Remember, the Doctor generally deals with everything he does with zero prep work.  He comes up with solutions on the fly.  Now imagine him with time for prep.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 24, 2010)

Plus, if all else fails for our good Doctor, he can just go lolHeart of TARDIS.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 24, 2010)

You should have removed the TARDIS, Banhammer. Its timetravel/space travel is a bit cheap. But I guess the Doctor won't use the TARDIS time travel if he's in-character unless Doom REALLY pisses him off, or this is the Doctor's most recent incarnation, the 11th.

The 11th Doctor was able to use future versions of himself to essentially rape the timeline so that he could fix the universe without worrying about the consequences.

Now, assuming he doesn't use the TARDIS, here's some of the Doctor's technological feats in the new series...
-He made a bomb that would send out an electrical pulse to wipe out every human on Earth... As a SIDE EFFECT. In hours. Out of SCRAP.
-He made a device that could detect dna out of a clock from the 1930's in less than an hour.
-One foe of his transformed an MRI machine into something that could wipe out half the planet in less than an hour. This was a minor foe who the Doctor easily outwitted.
-To save the Earth from a police action, in less than a MINUTE the Doctor used a normal laptop and a normal cell phone to create and broadcast a virus all over the world that changed most numbers (But not all, since the Earth wasn't completely fucked up) to zero, and also established contact with every important news caster on Earth. 

Notes: The Doctor in-character will not look into the heart of the TARDIS, although he might open it up to attack Doom indirectly. 

Really, the fight depends on which incarnation of the Doctor this is, but all are rediculously intelligent.

Also, I'm not much of a comics buff, but does Doom like to monologue? Because that's probably the worst thing he could do. The best is just to kill the Doctor INSTANTLY in a way that's so severe he can't regenerate without talking or letting the Doctor talk.


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2010)

Considering what the Marquis of Death has done to Doom, Doctor has nothing to offer to even frighten Doom, a guy who has faced down MoD and even Mephisto numerous times over the years.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 24, 2010)

TWF said:


> Considering what the Marquis of Death has done to Doom, Doctor has nothing to offer to even frighten Doom, a guy who has faced down MoD and even Mephisto numerous times over the years.



He also faced down Squirrel Girl. 

Anyway, the Doctor has been erased from time (But had a backup plan, of course), faced down universal level beings like Omega, absorbed the energy of the heart of the TARDIS that lets him look at all of time and space temporarily, and ended a war between two multiversal empires by killing them both. He also enjoys jelly babies.

Also, the Doctor's TARDIS exploding was responsible for destroying the universe.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2010)

TWF said:


> Considering what the Marquis of Death has done to Doom, Doctor has nothing to offer to even frighten Doom, a guy who has faced down MoD and even Mephisto numerous times over the years.



What?  You think the Doctor has never outwitted and killed Satan?


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 24, 2010)

Enclave said:


> What?  You think the Doctor has never outwitted and killed Satan?



He's actually done it a few times, with Sutekh, the Beast, and the Daemons.


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2010)

Did you compare that to the Marquis of Death turning Doom's blood to acid, his heart to stone, and throwing his corpse back to the Paleolithic era? Only for Doom to come back simply pissed off?

The same Marquis of Death made Johnny Storm feel millions of alternate versions of his sisters death at the same time from different universes.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2010)

TWF, have you watched the Dr. Who series?


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2010)

He's outwitted the Devil too.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2010)

Again, the Doctor has dealt with Satan before.  It's not like Doom is the only one who has.


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2010)

And its not like Satan in Who compares to the Marquis of Death, so what is your point?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

that's doctor Strange satan is pwning over there.


And it should be noted that I did ask you to try and limit magic and heart of the tardis use.

I say "try" because this is Victor and the Doctor we're talking about.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Again, the Doctor has dealt with Satan before.  It's not like Doom is the only one who has.



That Satan from the black hole isn't really comparable to mephisto


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 24, 2010)

TWF said:
			
		

> Did you compare that to the Marquis of Death turning Doom's blood to acid, his heart to stone, and throwing his corpse back to the Paleolithic era? Only for Doom to come back simply pissed off?



The Doctor was erased from everyone's memory knowingly. He just came back happy as hell because he used an overly complicated plan to have someone else bring him back to life without even realizing it.



			
				TWF said:
			
		

> The same Marquis of Death made Johnny Storm feel millions of alternate versions of his sisters death at the same time from different universes.



Once again, looking at all of time and space. Also, there are events only the Doctor can see called "fixed events." He's not allowed to change these events, or he HAS to change these events so that they fit the one consigned to his memory. Fixed events include, for example, Pompeii wiping out over 10,000 people, or humanity's final descendants transforming themselves into triggerhappy cyborg children.

How about posting actual feats instead of just posting examples of how badass are characters are? What are some of Doom's resources (He has a lot, being in control of a country)? How good is his tech? Is there a way for him to get the Doctor into a straight up fight where the Doctor will surely lose?


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2010)

Doom's feat is messing with the Marquis of Death.

That is completely beyond anything the Doctor has done. As for his intelligence and feats with technology, Tony has tried repeatedly to hack his systems, his suits, his technology, and usually fails. Reed acknowledges Doom has his mental equal, Mephisto respect him, Magento respects him, all for his cleverness, smarts, and superiority.

He's even built time machines as a college grad before he became Dr. Doom and dimensional hopping devices. Hell a scan of his respect thread at KMC shows him and Tony making a time machine of out their armors.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2010)

TWF said:


> And its not like Satan in Who compares to the Marquis of Death, so what is your point?



Look, the only way to kill the Doctor is to pretty much do it instantly, otherwise he'll just do his little change and be back with a new face.

Then even if you do do it instantly, since he was given prep in this fight he likely would have a contingency plan in the chance that he died.

Not to mention the technology he has potential access to.

Look at all the times he's saved the world using nothing but a sonic screwdriver.  Now imagine what he's capable of when he actually has time to prep.  Doom really is out of his league.

See, Dooms biggest strength is his brain.  However he's been put up against somebody who's even greater than himself in this regard.

Not only does the Doctor have access to technology far in advance of what Doom has access to, but he's also the significantly more intelligent of the two of them.


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2010)

And that's cute and dandy, Doom has taken over an entire planet without any tech and fucked with cosmics for living, so what is your point? 

Doom would break The Doctor in half.

Also lol.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

He wasn't necessary given prep. The scenario is "one day the tardis arrives in Latveria during an arbitrary scheeme of victor's"


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 24, 2010)

TWF said:


> Doom's feat is messing with the Marquis of Death.
> 
> That is completely beyond anything the Doctor has done. As for his intelligence and feats with technology, Tony has tried repeatedly to hack his systems, his suits, his technology, and usually fails. Reed acknowledges Doom has his mental equal, Mephisto respect him, Magento respects him, all for his cleverness, smarts, and superiority.
> 
> He's even built time machines as a college grad before he became Dr. Doom and dimensional hopping devices.



Thank God, some real stuff.

So he built time machines and dimensional hoppers... I'm guessing he uses them without any trouble whatsoever. This would probably lead to the Doctor losing unless he replies in kind (If the Master is on his team, he will definitely do it. By himself, he's a bit more cautious). 

Tony isn't as intelligent as the Doctor, but considering he has had so many attempts and still failed, I could see it taking a bit longer than a few minutes for the Doctor to hack Doom's systems.

Does Doom have some sort of teleportation device he could use to capture the Doctor?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> How about posting actual feats instead of just posting examples of how badass are characters are? What are some of Doom's resources (He has a lot, being in control of a country)? How good is his tech? Is there a way for him to get the Doctor into a straight up fight where the Doctor will surely lose?


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 24, 2010)

So essentially, we have someone who's the mental equal of the Doctor, lacks a TARDIS but has other time travel and space travel technologies, mastered teleportation technology, and will almost certainly win any physical fight against the Doctor.

Yeah, I think our favorite Time Lord is screwed.

Good thread, though.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 24, 2010)

If the Doctor uses the Heart of the TARDIS, Doom could steal his power with the CPSH. It worked on the Beyonder, after all.


----------



## TheNightWatcher (Jul 24, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> If the Doctor uses the Heart of the TARDIS, Doom could steal his power with the CPSH. It worked on the Beyonder, after all.



If you absorb the heart of the TARDIS you will die. So doing that would be stupid lol


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 24, 2010)

TheNightWatcher said:


> If you absorb the heart of the TARDIS you will die. So doing that would be stupid lol



True, but Doom could maybe find a solution.

The reason that the Doctor can do it is because of his regenerations.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

TheNightWatcher said:


> If you absorb the heart of the TARDIS you will die. So doing that would be stupid lol



Not on Doom's armor you wouldn't.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Not on Doom's armor you wouldn't.



Why? 

It offers outside protection, but we're talking about something that's in his head, frying his brain.

That said, there's a huge delay before the time vortex kills you, and during that time he could just atomize the Doctor.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Why?
> 
> It offers outside protection, but we're talking about something that's in his head, frying his brain.



Yeah but it's the armor that absorbs the power, not Doom. Mind you he can absorb the power, but that would burn him out, even if a good deal after the time it took to burn out rose.
Anyway, the armor can absorb Herald Level powers. It absorbed once pre-ret con beyonder and Franklyn Richards which is pretty much around the level of the Bad Wolf entity.

He probably couldn't absorb the whole thing but enough to match and probably surpass anything Bad Wolf throws at him


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah but it's the armor that absorbs the power, not Doom. Mind you he can absorb the power, but that would burn him out, even if a good deal after the time it took to burn out rose.
> Anyway, the armor can absorb Herald Level powers. It absorbed once pre-ret con beyonder and Franklyn Richards which is pretty much around the level of the Bad Wolf entity.
> 
> He probably couldn't absorb the whole thing but enough to match and probably surpass anything Bad Wolf throws at him



Oh, sorry, I completely misinterpreted. Thanks for clarifying. 

But yeah, if it's the armor containing the power, I see no reason Doom couldn't do it. There is no mind to burn in the armor, after all.


----------



## Hallucinia (Sep 13, 2011)

I think the Doctor will definitely win. I mean, look at the pure scope and shape of what he did. I don't mean the small stuff, I mean the HUGE parts. Basically, he shaped the Whoniverse into what it is. It is actually stated he could do anything, everything he wanted if, IF he wanted to--at the risk of sacrificing his morals. The universe is, literally, to him as putty. I mean, just his race threatened to destroy everything that was, is and will be and could be...that is levels of power beyond whatever Doom could do and the Doctor stopped it. He could have been a real monotheistic god if he wanted to, except every time, he always turned it down (Skasis Paradigm, anyone?)


----------



## Stermor (Sep 13, 2011)

Doom stole pre retcon beyonders power.. the pre retcon beyonder that is the  likely strongest nigh omnipotent in all verses of fiction.. 

that means he is stonger then the docter who while strong is no where near that lvl.. 

Doom's proved he can deal with beeing like the docter for decades... Doom's upper feats are also above the docters.. so doom should be capable of winning..


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 13, 2011)

necro thread


----------



## Hallucinia (Sep 27, 2011)

*Necro*

Wait, what is thread necro? 
Other than that, their is this thing is Doctor Who called the Skasis Paradigm. The Doctor could have solved it, but it was against his creed. It stated that whoever controlled it could master the entire universe, and that reality would be "putty in their hands". Also, their is the matter of looking into the Heart Of The Time Vortex. In the series, it states that whomever looks into the time vortex literally becomes a God, knowing everything, anything, that will, could has, occurred and being to influence the events. And that was a human looking into it. I'm sure there's much more, but I'll need to go digging it up...
Also, in the story, the Doctor is almost practically stated as them most feared thing in the whole of creation wit insane levels of technological power. I mean, just his Tardis, which is a like a broken down horse drawn carriage by Time Lord standards, destroyed the entire OMNIVERSE when detonated. Yes, you heard that right.And the Time Lords aren't even the most power race around. There is the Beast who, although we did not see his full power, was implied ot be the manifestation of all sin in the entire omniverse, The 6 Fold Guardians, etc, etc, etc...
Although, I admit, I don't know much about Beyonder (and the whole Marvel universe in general...) so can you tell me more about s/he/it so I can make an informed decision?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2011)

Durr look at the date the last post was before you necro.


----------

